# I used a pressurised basket by mistake.



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I loaded my usual grind and quantity into a pressurised basket by mistake. The result surprised me. Slightly stronger extraction and a reduced brew pressure. A noticeable reduction. With the correct basket I know that I can't grind all that much finer because the pump would stall. The pressurised basket pressure came out at the "ideal" needle vertical on a BE which also shows a range for espresso - the correct basket is right at the top of that and a bit more.

The only reason I can think of for this is that the infusion changes. More complete and loosens things up a bit.

So need some help from shot tuners. Does this mean I should try a finer grind and less in the basket to keep the pressure within limits ? As I currently fill I do leave room for expansion. Just enough as far as I can tell.

John

-


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Use the unpressurized baskets and tune your shots based off taste, not the pressure the machine shows depending on grind.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Maybe but the fact that the extraction changed suggests that without the pressurised basket the infusion is messed up. The gauge gives me an idea of how fine I can grind without the pump stalling.

So far finer has been better but with the 1 shot basket filled as much as it can be leaving room for expansion. Playing with another machine I bought used to modify I just tried sub 8g along with a finer grind. The net result was a better extraction, even an initial decent run of the black stuff. I use 9.4g in the BE. Unfortunately I don't know what weight was in the other machine. I assumed it would hold 8.5g but it wouldn't so had to scrape some out, I'd say a heaped teaspoon's worth.

So instead of assuming that filling the baskets on the BE as much as they can be I need to try less with a finer grind as another option. Then on the basis of taste choose what to set.

John

-


----------

